# Question for Pueblo Bonito Owners



## pittle (Feb 20, 2013)

We bought a Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay via resale about 18 months ago.  

Last year when I wanted to make a reservation, I sent an email to reservations@----- because that is what the owner website says to use.  (They did not have a toll free number listed.)  After a week of not hearing back, I did a search online and found a website with an 800# that was in California.  I called it and made a reservation.  Then several weeks later, I heard back from PBEB with a different reservation #.  I responded to the 2nd reservation with an email about how I had gotten a reservation and gave them the #.  PBEB cancelled the first one and told me to use the one they sent.  Both places continued to send communications about my upcoming trip and telling me about the A/I options available.

Ok - a new year is here and I sent an email last Friday requesting a reservation for specific dates.  Yesterday, (Tuesday), I sent a 2nd email.  Just how long does it take Pueblo Bonito Reservations to respond to a reservation request?  The PB website does not list a toll free number, and if I do call them using the international rates, I certainly do not want to be put on hold and listen to music.

So, my question is - How is the best way to make reservations with Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay???

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Lorihrt (Feb 23, 2013)

*Pueblo bonito owners*

I have been a member of pbr for 14 years and I've never seen such disarray and poor service

I cannot get a response from them either and am very frustrated. Last year we experienced the worst attitude and service from the resort and I fear that the new owners are not nearly as competent as the prior owners were. I Don't know what to do and I'm considering contacting the corporate office and or trying to see about getting a class action lawsuit started after so members there were as frustrated as we were. Not even wanting to return at this point. 

Does anyone have ideas on how to handle such a decline in service...any recourse out there???


----------



## siesta (Feb 23, 2013)

Lorihrt said:


> I have been a member of pbr for 14 years and I've never seen such disarray and poor service
> 
> I cannot get a response from them either and am very frustrated. Last year we experienced the worst attitude and service from the resort and I fear that the new owners are not nearly as competent as the prior owners were. I Don't know what to do and I'm considering contacting the corporate office and or trying to see about getting a class action lawsuit started after so members there were as frustrated as we were. Not even wanting to return at this point.
> 
> Does anyone have ideas on how to handle such a decline in service...any recourse out there???


when did new owners take over?


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 23, 2013)

*Change of Ownership?*



Lorihrt said:


> I have been a member of pbr for 14 years and I've never seen such disarray and poor service
> 
> I cannot get a response from them either and am very frustrated. Last year we experienced the worst attitude and service from the resort and I fear that the new owners are not nearly as competent as the prior owners were.




I was not aware of any change in ownership of Pueblo Bonito Resorts.  Is the ownership change limited to PBEB or does it include other PB resorts?  As owners of a couple of Sunset Beach weeks this got my attention.  I have not experienced any problems recently in making reservations, but, the reservations were made at Sunset Beach and I don't think the email addresses I have used would apply to PBEB.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 23, 2013)

Lorihrt said:


> Last year we experienced the worst attitude and service from the resort and I fear that the new owners are not nearly as competent as the prior owners were.


We've owned at the PB Rose for the last 15 years and this is the first time I've ever heard of there being new owners. Can you share any info you have about the ownership changing?

Since we own a fixed week, fixed unit we just email them to let them know we're going to be using our unit or to give them the names of guests who might be going in our place. We've always communicated by email with the Reservations people in Cabo.  It sometimes takes 1-3 days for us to get a response, but we've always gotten one.


----------



## Lorihrt (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish I knew more, this was a rumor circulated around by all the other owners we ran in to at the resort in August.  My friend is going to Sunset next month and she is going to try and find out more

The change in service seemed to begin around the time they offered their all-inclusivo. The first year was great but this year there was a definite surliness and unfriendliness of the staff

I used to get a email response within 3 days but have now waited up to 2 weeks or not recieved one at all. When I wrote and threatened them with lawyers I got a speedy response, you might try that!!

Lori


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 23, 2013)

We were at PBSB the end of October and never heard any rumors of ownership change from the staff nor from other guests.  I think this is something we would have been told at the owner's update.


----------



## pittle (Feb 23, 2013)

On Thursday, I sent an email to the Customer Services Manager that was the other contact email on the Contact Us page of the Owner Website.  She did respond (Friday morning) that a specific person would be contacting us about our reservation.  It is 5:00 on Saturday, and no one has contacted me.  Since this is not my only timeshare and I get pretty quick responses fro the others, I am concerned about PBEB.  We like the resort and want to make a reservation for our son and daughter-in-law for when they visit Mazatlan.  We will be at the La Jolla next door and know they will love our PBEB.  I just need a reservation.  I cannot believe they do not have an 800# that you can call!!!


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 23, 2013)

*800 Number would be a great idea*

When we go to PBSB in June I am going to leave a note with the management about having an 800 number to make reservations.  I know they have a Mexican number you can call for reservations, but, I have never tried using it.


----------



## pittle (Feb 24, 2013)

california-bighorn said:


> When we go to PBSB in June I am going to leave a note with the management about having an 800 number to make reservations.  I know they have a Mexican number you can call for reservations, but, I have never tried using it.



We will do that too!  All of our other timeshares have toll-free numbers for contacting them for reservations - even the not so snazzy ones!  If they are not going to provide a number, they could a least answer emails in a timely manner.  I do not consider 10-14 days timely.


----------



## katyjill (Feb 24, 2013)

I noticed the website for PBEB does have a toll free number to make reservations.  Is this the one you used?  I know I had difficulty using email for my reservations as well as deposits into RCI.  I was persistent, titling my emails "Second Request", and then trying another email (I think it was member services).  They do take their time, but I finally got results.

I'm starting the whole mess again because I want to deposit my 2014 week.  I emailed them on Friday.  I will give them a week before I send my second request.

It's unfortunate this is happening.  We plan to go to EB again in 2015.  I'll have to do some in-person complaining if this continues.


----------



## pittle (Feb 24, 2013)

Kathy347 said:


> I noticed the website for PBEB does have a toll free number to make reservations.  Is this the one you used?  I know I had difficulty using email for my reservations as well as deposits into RCI.  I was persistent, titling my emails "Second Request", and then trying another email (I think it was member services).  They do take their time, but I finally got results.
> 
> I'm starting the whole mess again because I want to deposit my 2014 week.  I emailed them on Friday.  I will give them a week before I send my second request.
> 
> It's unfortunate this is happening.  We plan to go to EB again in 2015.  I'll have to do some in-person complaining if this continues.



The PBEB website 800# is the one I called last year when I did not hear back from the web address on the form we pay our MF with - it has no 800#.  I kind of took it that the 800# is for non-owners who want to make  reservations at the resort can call.  When I called it last year I was transferred to someone who did make the owner reservation.  Then the PBEB reservations that I had emailed 2 weeks earlier sent me a different reservation number.  i responded that I had made a reservation from the 800# that I found online, so she cancelled the one I had received from the 800#.  I got emails from both up until a week before we were to arrive about the A/I options.  We took both reservation numbers with us for check-in.

You would think there would be an 800# for owners to make their reservations. 

If no one calls or emails me by Wednesday, I am going to use the PBEB website for anyone number again.  Next year, I will start using that one.  I will leave information with the resort about the need for an 800# for owners to call them.


----------



## pittle (Feb 25, 2013)

*I finally got a reservation!*

Well, after 10 days and 3 emails to them, I have a reservation at PBEB.  

When we are there, we will make a suggestion for an 800# for Owners to call for Reservations.


----------



## Clintshare (Mar 9, 2013)

*New ownership at PBEB ?*



Lorihrt said:


> the new owners are not nearly as competent as the prior owners were.



NEW OWNERS?????   What new owners? news to me..... Just there October 2012


----------



## easyrider (Mar 9, 2013)

Eric White is the head hancho for all the Pueblo Bonito's. He hangs out in Cabo at Sunset Beach. Nice guy for sure. He is more than likely helping with the new factional area called Grand Pacific Estates. Anyway, you could always send an email to Sunset Beach to Eric to complain about what ever.

I did hear something about one of the resorts in Mazatlan. I think it is PB Mazatlan, the first and smallest PB resort was not renewing contracts and people were speculating that it was going to be sold or rebuilt. This was poolside gossip so who really knows. Not me.

Bill


----------



## klpca (Mar 10, 2013)

I used the 800 number on the PBSB website and the man that answered the call made my owner reservation immediately without transferring me to someone else. I was worried that he was confused, but I have a confirmed owner reservation.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 13, 2013)

*Reservations*

I never have a problem with Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach.  They usually get back to me the same day or the next day


----------



## leianalimo (Apr 29, 2013)

pittle said:


> Well, after 10 days and 3 emails to them, I have a reservation at PBEB.
> 
> When we are there, we will make a suggestion for an 800# for Owners to call for Reservations.



What email address did you email too?  I haven't been able to get any response via the email addresses I have tried and continue to be told via phone to the number I have that there is only one specific lady that can help me and that she has to call me back.... but for some reason, she doesn't have a email address I can write to.


----------



## pittle (May 3, 2013)

*leianalimo - try this*



leianalimo said:


> What email address did you email too?  I haven't been able to get any response via the email addresses I have tried and continue to be told via phone to the number I have that there is only one specific lady that can help me and that she has to call me back.... but for some reason, she doesn't have a email address I can write to.



aguzman@pueblobonito.com.mx is the email address that finally sent me a reservation.  She is at the PBEB and was the one who finally called me last year with a reservation (after I had made one using an 800# that I found online).  She cancelled my first reservation and gave me a new number.


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2013)

I just got a newsletter by email with the following information for all the Pueblo Bonitos:

Attention Pueblo Bonito Vacation Owners: New Contact Information
Under a new and comprehensive expansion of our Reservation Department to better serve and satisfy our Members Base, we have added multiple personnel and have segmented individual departments in order to faster process and serve your needs and requests. Please use these new and updated contacts for your travel planning, contract modifications and general questions and confirmations:

Emails:

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:	sunset.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Monte Cristo Estates:	montecristo.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa	rose.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:	blanco.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay Resort & Spa:	emerald.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Emerald Estates:	estates.members@pueblobonito.com.mx

Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:	mazatlan.members@pueblobonito.com.mx
Phone numbers:

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach Resort & Spa:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7063, 8063, 7113

Monte Cristo Estates:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7067, 7069

Pueblo Bonito Rosé Resort & Spa:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7117, 7118

Pueblo Bonito Los Cabos:	011-52-624-1429999 ext. 7112, 8068

Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay Resort & Spa:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4024 to 4029

Emerald Estates:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4132

Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan:	011-52-669-9890525 ext. 4024 to 4029


----------



## pittle (May 3, 2013)

Thanks Karen.  I have not received that, but do get occasional Pueblo Bonito emails.


----------

